# tipper trailer stuck in the up position!



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

hey folks

i emptied my tipper trailer ato go collect a disc harrow this morning 

but when i tipped trailer the hose popped off tractor 

the hose wont go back onto tractor! 

i'd imagine it is because of the pressure of the fluid in the ram and hose on trailer?

anyone one know how i might be able to fix this problem?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy giggles5,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

You have to relieve the pressure (don't get under the trailer, as it will be coming down). I think the simplest thing would be to loosen the quick connect from the hose and allow it to drain into a clean bucket.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried working the hyd control lever for the dump box a little to see if the pressure will slack off?


----------



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks for the replies!

yup i loosened the hose at bottom of ram and let it drain and it did the trick thankfully


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

In the future, you can block up the trailer bed so it won't come down and then bleed off the pressure so you don't lose as much fluid. All you need to do is relieve the pressure on the ball at the end of the connector, and by blocking the unit up before releasing the pressure, it will release quite quickly and prevent you from having to empty that side of the cylinder.


----------

